# Place For a Shoulder Mount



## tmiller9661 (Jun 22, 2012)

Is this spot ok or fine for my new deer shoulder head mount I have a good spot above my desk, but i have a 5 gallon fish tank on my desk. If I put my shoulder mount up above my desk it will be a little under a foot away from the fish tank.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

If it were me, i wouldn't. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

